# June 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway.



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2898&p=27581#p27581

Contest Starts Today and ends on May 31, 2008 6PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
Read the Link above to see if you are eligible.
Pick a number between 1 and 411 (number of members as of today) and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

Winning prize this month is going to be a Rapala X-Rap in the *Goby* color :shock:. This is a Dick's Sporting goods hard to find exclusive color! It works, I killed the Smallies up in Maine with it!

*And the Winner is JKBirocz* Congrats man!


----------



## G3_Guy (May 22, 2008)

228


----------



## Nickk (May 22, 2008)

16


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 22, 2008)

318

Can I "box" that please?


----------



## Gamefisher (May 22, 2008)

176


----------



## BassAddict (May 22, 2008)

74


----------



## jkbirocz (May 22, 2008)

I will go with 333. 

I have never lost that color x-rap before :shock: sounds like a new challenge. I am actually x-rapless at the time being.


----------



## Zum (May 22, 2008)

lucky number 6


----------



## evattman (May 22, 2008)

211  [-o<


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 22, 2008)

*21 *


----------



## cyberflexx (May 22, 2008)

Edit: Number removed per user..

Whoops withdraw.. I wasnt a member last month.. sorry..


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 22, 2008)

267


----------



## ejones1961 (May 22, 2008)

164


----------



## BLK fisher (May 22, 2008)

33


----------



## slim357 (May 22, 2008)

125


----------



## redbug (May 22, 2008)

157 for me


----------



## Bubba (May 22, 2008)

353 [-o<


----------



## natetrack (May 22, 2008)

69


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 22, 2008)

392


----------



## phased (May 22, 2008)

111


----------



## ky_madman (May 22, 2008)

268


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 22, 2008)

ky_madman said:


> 268



I'll remember this next month..... :twisted:


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2008)

25


----------



## kemical (May 22, 2008)

96


----------



## Tompatt (May 22, 2008)

47


----------



## asinz (May 23, 2008)

41


----------



## captclay (May 23, 2008)

14


----------



## ACarbone624 (May 23, 2008)

126


----------



## Derek777 (May 23, 2008)

155 thanks !


----------



## FishingCop (May 25, 2008)

113


----------



## DahFISH (May 25, 2008)

It's 29 for me, thanks.


----------



## whj812 (May 25, 2008)

59 :lol:


----------



## seaarc (May 26, 2008)

I'll take *67*


----------



## FishingBuds (May 26, 2008)

100 :wink:


----------



## Popeye (May 26, 2008)

I'll try 244 this time


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

Winner announced!


----------



## Waterwings (May 31, 2008)

I'm an idiot.......who won? (can't find the post of the winner) :roll:


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I'm an idiot.......who won? (can't find the post of the winner) :roll:




Oops sorry...I always update the first post.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 31, 2008)

I'm afraid he'll lose it the first time he uses it...

Not really, congrats jkbirocz


----------



## Waterwings (May 31, 2008)

Congrats jb! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2008)

Hot damn! That prize I will borrow to hunt me whale muskie


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Nickk (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 2, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Zum (Jun 3, 2008)

congradulations


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome, I totally forgot about this contest, and now that I am back at home and back on dial-up I don't look at all the post.

Thanks a lot Jim I cannot wait to snag it, into a monster smallie of course


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Awesome, I totally forgot about this contest, and now that I am back at home and back on dial-up I don't look at all the post.
> 
> Thanks a lot Jim I cannot wait to snag it, into a monster smallie of course




Cool man! :beer: 

I have your address, So I will send it out!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 14, 2008)

I got my x-rap in the mail today. What a nice looking color it is. Although they are no goby's around me, I am sure the smallies will eat it up like candy.

Thanks a lot Jim, I hope to not lose it too soon #-o


----------

